# Livery Yard needed for a friend! Berks/Oxon borders



## ecrozier (11 March 2009)

Friend from work needs to move her horse!  
Looking for ideally a small-ish private yard to keep one eventer (gelding).
Facilities not essential if good hacking, otherwise would like a school.
DIY/assisted DIY, the area would ideally be in the region of Gallowstree Common/Goring Heath/Woodcote, even as far as Henley-on-Thames.  
Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## ihatework (11 March 2009)

Options are pretty limited in those areas for DIY.
I assume my yard is too big/busy and disorganised for her!!!
Someone said Cane End took DIY's which surprised me, so might be worth calling in there. You've also got the Henley olduns - Sheephouse and Friar Park.
There is what looks like a lovely little yard in Harpsden (I know nothing about it mind and there is no school) but it is opposite the back of Susie Sweets place.
Might also be worth popping into Equestrian World as there was an advert up in there for a yard in Mapledurum that I hadn't heard of before. If she will travel further Brigitte Chen's Ewelme Park is nice. I don't know anything in Woodcote apart from Jan Cottams but I think she only does Part/Full livery. Or possibly Styles's place in Emmer Green?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (11 March 2009)

Think B_a_J has covered the usual suspects! Also worth checking the board at Charles Hunt in Wallingford as there are some yards on there. There is Hardwick Stud who have a school but i don't know if DIY is offered. FWIW The yard at Mapledurum has great hacking but no school. Its Bottom Farm and is the Goring Heath end. There will be a change of management from the end of the month- No DIY ATM but that may change.


----------



## rotters13 (11 March 2009)

Cane End do not take DIY. 

Conway Farm is by the Lamb at Satwell and that has a school and does DIY and has very good hacking Very similar to what Emma_C said. I know that Friar Park has DIY spaces at the moment!


----------



## smalltalk (12 March 2009)

I've been looking over the past few weeks as I'm hopefully (job pending) planning on moving my horse to the Reading area in June and I've spent the past few weekends viewing yards on all sides of Reading. I looked at Hardwick Stud and left quite quickly as the yard seemed to be complete chaos and falling to bits, Checkendon EC I found too much of a riding school, Bottom Farm was ok but something just didn't sit right with me, ditto Tanners Stables. I liked Rosehill (but the journey out of Reading would have been a bit of a nightmare with traffic, stupidly I left Reading at 4pm &amp; sat in traffic for hours) and Cane End Stud which I thought was super, lovely people who really knew their stuff, the yard and all of the horses were spotless everything seemed incredibly professional and calm and I felt immediately that I could leave my horse there without being worried. Sophos is right that they don't do a standard DIY but they did say that they would consider having my horse on an assisted DIY so it would be well worth paying them a visit. Also the YO is a 3/4* eventer and I think a few of the liveries event so your friend would be well catered for.


----------



## Torina21 (20 April 2009)

I have had the same problems to ppl there isn't many DIY stables anymore i was orginally at Tanners but school is so deep and having a eventer didn't have space to jump so was having to have lesson else where.  Hardwick is held together by bailing twine.  My horse is now at Cane End Stud on assisted DIY and both horse and I love it here, amazing hacking don't even have to go near a road, great school and variety of jumps, and am able to have lesson with a 3* eventer.  www.caneend.com <font color="purple">  </font>


----------



## leanne/ts (21 May 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Think B_a_J has covered the usual suspects! Also worth checking the board at Charles Hunt in Wallingford as there are some yards on there. There is Hardwick Stud who have a school but i don't know if DIY is offered. FWIW The yard at Mapledurum has great hacking but no school. Its Bottom Farm and is the Goring Heath end. There will be a change of management from the end of the month- No DIY ATM but that may change.
		
Click to expand...

Hardwick Stud is now under new management and they do diy at very reasonable rates, i can also confirm its some of the best hacking out in the area. check out on www.hardwick stud.com


----------



## j1ffy (22 May 2010)

Can also recommend cane end - we've just got our horse and moved him in on Thursday. Lovely, knowledgeable people running it who've put up with us and our first-horse (for my OH anyway!) obsessions very well  If they will do assisted I'd go with them.

There's also Tidmarsh Stud and a couple of others round Upper Basildon. We weren't keen on Tidmarsh Stud when we went to look, but that was partly down to a rather rude woman telling us there's no space, may have just been a bad day...

Torina21 - great to hear you like it there!!! Will PM you, would be good to get to know some people on the yard.


----------



## rotters13 (22 May 2010)

I'm up at Cane End, sadly Tori left for university!


----------



## Madhope (23 May 2010)

We have a DIY space, small private livery yard, school, good hacking, all year turnout, post and rail, own field so no kicking etc, rubber mats in stablepm me if interested, very nr Henley.


----------



## leanne/ts (26 May 2010)

leanne/ts said:



			Hardwick Stud is now under new management and they do diy at very reasonable rates, i can also confirm its some of the best hacking out in the area. check out on www.hardwickstud.comto see for your...ry yet, if not check out www.hardwickstud.com
		
Click to expand...


----------



## leanne/ts (26 May 2010)

smalltalk said:



			I've been looking over the past few weeks as I'm hopefully (job pending) planning on moving my horse to the Reading area in June and I've spent the past few weekends viewing yards on all sides of Reading. I looked at Hardwick Stud and left quite quickly as the yard seemed to be complete chaos and falling to bits, Checkendon EC I found too much of a riding school, Bottom Farm was ok but something just didn't sit right with me, ditto Tanners Stables. I liked Rosehill (but the journey out of Reading would have been a bit of a nightmare with traffic, stupidly I left Reading at 4pm &amp; sat in traffic for hours) and Cane End Stud which I thought was super, lovely people who really knew their stuff, the yard and all of the horses were spotless everything seemed incredibly professional and calm and I felt immediately that I could leave my horse there without being worried. Sophos is right that they don't do a standard DIY but they did say that they would consider having my horse on an assisted DIY so it would be well worth paying them a visit. Also the YO is a 3/4* eventer and I think a few of the liveries event so your friend would be well catered for.
		
Click to expand...

HARDWICKSTUD is now under new management (since May 2009) for more information please vist *www.hardwickstud.com*


----------



## leanne/ts (26 May 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Think B_a_J has covered the usual suspects! Also worth checking the board at Charles Hunt in Wallingford as there are some yards on there. There is Hardwick Stud who have a school but i don't know if DIY is offered. FWIW The yard at Mapledurum has great hacking but no school. Its Bottom Farm and is the Goring Heath end. There will be a change of management from the end of the month- No DIY ATM but that may change.
		
Click to expand...

We Currently have vacancies at HARDWICK STUD for more information please visit *www.hardwickstud.com*


----------



## TracyP (27 May 2010)

I have a horse at Conways farm in Satwell.
Great hacking, good school that's hardly ever used and he has vacancies.

you need to contact Steve Conway. 

PM me for his phone number if you are interested,
T


----------



## PB1 (12 August 2010)

Conways is certainly great hacking and has a good school and so on, but there is a reason why he has vacancies!


----------



## kitkat13 (17 February 2011)

Hi,
New to H&H forums. Was reading this thread because im currently looking for a DIY livery yard in this area. Does any one know of a yard with good turnout and a school. I live in Sonning Common so somewhere around the area from henley to goring would be great. Does Cane end stud do DIY. And what does everyone think of conway farm or friar park? be great to hear back some advice.
Thanks


----------



## ihatework (17 February 2011)

I live in Sonning Common so happy to be of service if I can help!
Friar park is nicely set up, there are quite a few rules to follow there which can make it a bit restrictive for DIY. Not convinced the hacking is that great/accessable from there.
Satwell/Conways is a nice location with good access for hacking. I would be very careful of how you deal with Steve Conway though, he is fairly notorious in the area.
Cane End used to take the odd assisted DIY @ £75 a week, they seem to have stopped doing this now, although can't hurt to ask.
I used to be at, and know a lot of people at, Frieze Farm on the SC-Binfield Heath Road. It's a big yard and a bit run down but the people are really nice, there's a good atmosphere and unlimited all year round grazing (also well priced for the area).
If willing to travel a bit further Brigitte Chen has a lovely yard just the other side of Nettlebed (called Ewelme Park Corner).
There is also a yard at Black Horse, Checkendon that seems quite friendly. Not too sure if there is a school there or not.


----------



## ecrozier (17 February 2011)

No personal experience of either but know Various people who have left Conway for variety of reasons! friar park looks nice when I go to the tack shop there! Not sure how often they have vacancies? 
Lots of people in the riding club are at frieze farm and are very happy there, you need to speak to Ihatework on here as she was there and is now at another local yard. Super local for you too as in sonning common! Also heard good things about hardwick now.


----------



## ecrozier (17 February 2011)

Lol cross posted! I was at brigitte's years ago, was very happy there don't believe set up has changed all that much. She's reasonably strict but that makes it a very well run place, hacking is phenomenal and school certainly used to be rarely used!
Believe place at black horse is nice think we have a rc member there too and she is happy!


----------



## twinpeaks (3 July 2011)

Hello there
I have just found Cane End Stud. I am looking to move my two horses.  would you tell me a little bit more about the place? it looks lovely and they come across as extremely professional. I am interested in classical dressage and I se that Diane Followell teaches there?
Thank you!


----------



## qaz (3 July 2011)

twinpeaks said:



			Hello there
I have just found Cane End Stud. I am looking to move my two horses.  would you tell me a little bit more about the place? it looks lovely and they come across as extremely professional. I am interested in classical dressage and I se that Diane Followell teaches there?
Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Cane End Stud is run by friends of mine and without bias is the best run yard in the area and I know that they have liveries who travel serious distances (from Marlborough/Swindon & I think Cambridge!) to keep their horses there which says a alot. The yard is lovely and the horses are well cared for and are in a really good routine which they thrive on. Everyone is very friendly and there is no yard politics or bitchiness which is a rare find! They have immense knowledge which they are always happy to share and nothing is too much trouble. I know they had a major problem with the arena surface riding too deep but this was been resurfaced only a couple of weeks ago and I hear rides fantastically now. They definitely take Assisted DIY Liveries and if I didn't keep my horses at home then it would definitely be my choice but probably best if you give them a call and go and see for yourself. Have you seen their website? www.caneend.com


----------

